# HANDAN | Global Center | 201m | 660ft | 39 fl | 186m | 611ft | 41 fl | T/O



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*HANDAN | Global Center | 201m | 660ft | 39 fl | 186m | 611ft | 41 fl | 108m x 2 | 355ft | 354ft | 19 fl | 20 fl | 107m x 2 | 352ft x 2 | 20 fl | 18 fl | T/O*

^ The full title is too long so I had to shorten it. 





★★环球中心★★（201M+187M+107M*5）※2019.09.22※在建※ - 邯郸 - 高楼迷摩天族


★★环球中心★★（201M+187M+107M*5）※2019.09.22※在建※ ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc













Posted by zhang132 on Gaoloumi


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

topped out already! lol


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Tower 1: 201.1 m, 39 fl, Hotel
Tower 2: 107.28 m, 18 fl, Office
Tower 3: 107.8 m, 20 fl, Office
Tower 4: 107.3 m, 20 fl, Office
Tower 5: 108.3 m, 19 fl, Office
Tower 6: 186.3 m, 41 fl, Office


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, I like barrel shape buildings


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

201 m was the supposed height.
Ca. 168 m is the finally height.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, height cut? 😭 😭


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by EarTipsy on 500px


​


----------

